# Steering wheel recovering



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Any body know of a good place to get a steering wheel recovered in Canada?? Cheap helps too
got to get a new skin on my old Formuling France










_Modified by LubsDaDubs at 6:17 PM 10-3-2004_


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, that is some serious art. Good luck


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering (LubsDaDubs)*

bump the hump


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering (LubsDaDubs)*

if you want cheap.. you should buy the raw materials and DIY..
seriously... we did this for a while and the labor alone is crazy (5+ hours to make it perfect)...
..and that doesn't even include the investment of 3 prior 'practice' steering wheels to get it right (perfect the technique)
...not worth it.. no one wants to pay the labor rates








There is a place either in Edmonton or Calgary that sells raw leather, needle and thread and glue.... you can find them on the 'net if you search!
Best of luck!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering (Ibid)*

hmmmm diy
I like the sound of that, ehhh what the heck i got all winter,
I wish i could just restitch what is already there, but i have no idea on how to stretch the vinyl.
all the same thanks for the input


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Steering wheel recovering (LubsDaDubs)*

this is the 5th steering wheel we did:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1538773
...already sold of the Miata 4 spoke that was redone... and 1 porsche steering wheel redone as well as a different MKIV steering wheel that was one of the early redo's

...that one above is the last one... will NOT do any more.. TOO MUCH of a loss in an attempt to make a living at it... TOO much time investment


----------

